# Short Notice Herf this weekend @ Corona



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

So I've already contacted the 3 members that I know are around these parts of Orlando, but in case I missed anyone, Floydpink, TenorCS, Wayner123, and myself will be hitting up Corona (the SAND LAKE ONE) this Saturday at 7 P.M. Everyone else who would like to come shoot me a pm or just post =)


----------

